# Games Com und D3



## 1234black (18. August 2009)

Hi ich hab hier bei Buffed gelesen das es D3 in da BlizzCom spielbar sein wird. Schade das ich ned dabei sein kann und es auch testen kann.Wer von euch ist den auf der BlizzCon??


----------



## LordofDemons (21. August 2009)

/reported gibt schon thread dafür


----------

